# My new photo website....



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

www.urbanvisions.co.uk

sorry, no shiny cars on this one!

any thoughts/comments/constructive criticism is always welcome:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, but red text in a black background is damn near impossible for me to read.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

parish said:


> Sorry, but red text in a black background is damn near impossible for me to read.


anybody else have any problems with the text?
I have increased the font on the pages to make it easier as I felt the same at first but I was pretty fixed on a red/black colour scheme


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

White text would work better for me :thumb:

The image viewer is nice.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, I've changed to white for a while to see what people think.

You may need to reload/refresh the page.
I think the font size on the front page looks way to bold and heavy in white now though.
maybe needs shrinking?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Some very impressive photography there


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> www.urbanvisions.co.uk
> 
> sorry, no shiny cars on this one!
> 
> any thoughts/comments/constructive criticism is always welcome:thumb:


Although your pictures are very well accomplished, I must say I am not a great fan of graffiti... I do think is nothing more than a bunch of bored kids being antisocial. 
So stating that some people consider these vandals " True Artists" in your site, is somewhat inaccurate. It is (as you may or may not know) a criminal offence to "paint" your art on someone else's property.
Caveman did paint the walls of their dwellings, but, properties laws had not been invented in those times, therefore, comparing modern time graffiti, with cavemen graffiti, is nothing more that a desperate cry for sympathy... sorry but you won't get any from me… Graffiti is Illegal period. The artistes you so admire, should get a proper canvas, paint there, and sell their art, just like every other artist do. If I want to see art, I go to a museum or an art gallery, I am sic and tired of having their "Art" forced on me. I should imagine that, if these so called artistes, were to use your car as their canvas, your opinion of them would be very different. Maybe time to grow up!!!
Sorry for the rant, but having some one say graffiti is all right, gets my blood boiling.:devil:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not about to get into any slanging match about the rights and wrongs of graffiti art. That's not what the thread was about.
Many graffiti artists such as Temper do use canvas. I own several originals by Temper, Daim, Ryke1, Desa, Also Known As, Kam43, Toes, and all are on canvas apart from the model trains which are in a display case.

And the statement about growing up? I do hope that wasn't aimed at me?
I appreciate many kinds of art, and graffiti art is one of them, and most definately my favourite.

In the UK nowadays, most pieces have been commisioned by local councils to brighten up the area. There isn't a great deal of graffiti about, as it soon gets painted over or cleaned up. 
Now "tagging" is a different matter. I am not a fan of "tagging" and never have been.

As for your sweeping statement of "Graffiti is illegal. Period". You are very wrong. The Skate park on my website was commisioned by the local council, as any many other. A good friend of mine has recently been commisioned to do a childrens playground by the local education authority.
And my friend has just erected the scaffolding for this
http://www.schudio.co.uk/newsDetails/31
Again, another commisioned piece.
Saatchi and Saatchi also commisioned Temper to do the insides of there offices and Temper has also just been commsisioned to create a piece for the Cube in Birmingham
http://www.artlounge.com/index.php?browse=updates&uid=97
Daim has been commisioned in many different countries to do work.
Sprite, Coca Cola, Vans, Kangol etc etc have all commisioned Graffiti artists to do work for them.

Why would I want any sympathy from you anyway!???

Oh, and by the way! I have had one of my cars "done" by a graffiti artist, and it didn't boil my ****!

Now thanks for the _constructive _criticism!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> ok, I've changed to white for a while to see what people think.


Yep, that's better :thumb:

You may need to reload/refresh the page.


Coxy914 said:


> I think the font size on the front page looks way to bold and heavy in white now though.
> maybe needs shrinking?


I guess it depends on the browser you are using, whether it is set to override fints and sizes, and your screen resolution. One mine, it looks better if I bump the font size up one step.

Light text on a dark background always looks bolder/chunkier than dark on light.

Nice site though :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

parish said:


> Yep, that's better :thumb:
> 
> You may need to reload/refresh the page.
> 
> ...


it does look crisper now with white. cheers for that! :thumb: 
Browser wise, I use firefox.
Also, I did reduce the font size by one, so what you're seeing now is with the reduced font size

always nice to get some useful constructive criticism!:lol: :lol: :lol: :wave:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> I'm not about to get into any slanging match about the rights and wrongs of graffiti art. That's not what the thread was about.
> Many graffiti artists such as Temper do use canvas. I own several originals by Temper, Daim, Ryke1, Desa, Also Known As, Kam43, Toes, and all are on canvas apart from the model trains which are in a display case.
> 
> And the statement about growing up? I do hope that wasn't aimed at me?
> ...


1-	Without getting in to too much detail, you and me know that graffiti art is illegal, what you are describing on your post is commissioned work, which as you very well know, is no longer graffiti.
2-	My grow up comment was not directed at you.
3-	Having your car commissioned is all very well, if you like that kind of thing.
4-	However, I wonder how you would feel if the "artist" used your car without prior consent. 
5-	You like graffiti, I don't… each to its own.

Your web looks nice so as to keep it on topic.:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> 1-	Without getting in to too much detail, you and me know that graffiti art is illegal, what you are describing on your post is commissioned work, which as you very well know, is no longer graffiti.
> 2-	My grow up comment was not directed at you.
> 3-	Having your car commissioned is all very well, if you like that kind of thing.
> 4-	However, I wonder how you would feel if the "artist" used your car without prior consent.
> ...


1- Nope, Graffiti art is not illegal. Graffiti is an art. Vandalism to someone elses property is illegal and I don't condone that kind of behaviour. I also don't condone, drug abuse, rape or driving Fiat Multipla's either!! It was born out of a sub culture stemming from the early hip hop movement in America. Those who chose to spray trains, public areas are doing something illegal. Those who spray onto canvas, brick walls in playgrounds, youth centres and skate parks etc etc with permission are still graffiti artists using aerosols as their medium.

2- Fair enough, but it doesn't read that way!:thumb:

3- Yup, I do!

4- I've been into into graffiti for nearly 30 years, and have not seen a car done without the owners consent apart from some in the scrappers yards. And I have seen a lot of graffiti in my time. It is not something a graffiti artist would do. Kind of like an unwritten rule if you like!

5 - I do! But I can appreciate that it's a talent which comes from the soul. There are a lot of nameless graffiti artists who will go out at night and spend hours on a piece which will look superb. There are several styles of graffiti. To say you don't like it is showing a very narrow minded approach to art.
I'm sure if you spent some time to actually check out the talent of some of these artists, then you would think different.

Here's a couple of pics from my own private collection.
There is now way anyone can see that the artists who did these do not have talent:

see for your self:


















probably not what you were expecting is it!??!!

and here are a couple of pics from another famous graffiti artist


















and another German artist


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> 1- Nope, Graffiti art is not illegal. Graffiti is an art. Vandalism to someone elses property is illegal and I don't condone that kind of behaviour. I also don't condone, drug abuse, rape or driving Fiat Multipla's either!! It was born out of a sub culture stemming from the early hip hop movement in America. Those who chose to spray trains, public areas are doing something illegal. Those who spray onto canvas, brick walls in playgrounds, youth centres and skate parks etc etc with permission are still graffiti artists using aerosols as their medium.
> 
> 2- Fair enough, but it doesn't read that way!:thumb:
> 
> ...


Well, thank you for showing your pieces.
I do know how graffiti art looks like, no need to educate me. In fact your pieces are modern art, not graffiti.
I don't like it, is my prerogative. If it is of any consolation, I don't like Picasso's cubism neither, so go figure. 
To assume I am narrow minded, just because I don't like a particular art discipline, is very telling.
As for graffiti being legal? …Let me use your own quote in your web page
"Graffiti (strictly, as singular, "graffito," from the Italian � "graffiti" being the plural) are images or letters applied without permission to publicly viewable surfaces such as walls or bridges.
That in my book is illegal, but you seem to be at odds with yourself about definitions. 
Therefore, and according to the definition of graffiti on your site, I do not consider Commissioned work graffiti.
Can we move on now?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> I do know how graffiti art looks like, no need to educate me. In fact your pieces are modern art, not graffiti.


Hmmmmm! Ok then!!
Whatever!

I'm sure you don't need educating but those pieces _are_ graffiti, and graffiti is a form of modern art.. Here endeth the lesson!

and the piece on the website was as stated, quoted straight from Wikipedia, not me!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> and the piece on the website was as stated, quoted straight from Wikipedia, not me!


apart from the new quote which was from Temper himself!:thumb:


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice site! :thumb: 

I was a grafitti street artist back in the 80's and 90's. I have a few pictures somewhere.


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Banksys original work goes for big money! 

If i remember right he was the dude who sneaked his grafitti work into art gallerys, and placed them on the wall! lol


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

releaseyourself said:


> Banksys original work goes for big money!
> 
> If i remember right he was the dude who sneaked his grafitti work into art gallerys, and placed them on the wall! lol


That's the guy!

His more recent one was the infamous changing the covers and the CD's of 500 of the latest Paris Hilton albums in HMV and Virgin!!

Would love to see some of your work fell!:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Some pics from a quick visit to an old yard near J10 M6 tonight got me camera working overtime, well, after I'd had me a Zinger Meal at the local KFC!!























































More here on www.urbanvisions.co.uk


----------

